# Pleco / Cucumber



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

It was suggested to me that I put a cut up piece of cucumber in my tank for my pleco... He loved it and within a couple of days it was gone... How often should I put one in the tank for him?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the problem is that the cucumber does not provide very much nutrition for the pleco..they may love it but then again...do we not love candy ??
try sweet potatoes , green beans , squash , spinach and other vegetables high in nutritional value..


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

ok but should I keep some in there all of the time or just once a week or what?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just once or twice a week is fine..


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Perfect... Thanks for the great information...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

zuchinni hzs much more food value than cucumbers.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

BV77 said:


> zuchinni hzs much more food value than cucumbers.


My bristlenose plecos regularly get a piece of zucchini to snack on. They love it!


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya I was told zucchini or cucumbers and I had a cucumber around the house... I will try some zucchini next...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some sweet potato too....super nutritious...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad I read this my plecos seem to not be eating the algae wafers that I have been dropping around after lights out. I only put in 2 pieces split and will often find the Cichlids munching it the next day.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

KC.....do you know what species of pleco you have ?
when buying plecos it is important to know the species or "L" number...many plecos are more meat eaters than veggie eaters...and all of them need some driftwood to eat to aid in digestion...


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

How big of a peace do you typically put in your tanks?


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

This is something I learned just now. Don't have a pleco yet but am thinking about it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when feeding things like squash and sweet potatoes , start at night..check in the morning..if they haven't finished it then take it out..start with 1 or 2 slices about 1/4" thick....

i keep a smaller (8-10") piece of driftwood in 5-15 gallon tanks...more and bigger pieces in bigger tanks...some plecos eat more driftwood than others...the royals and flash eat the most..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a spotted pleco and one is a common both were aprox the same size when purchsed, the young lady that assisted me gave me the spotted instead of the common, it seems that he went over the divider in the tank and joined his cousins. I did not notice until i reached my home to acclimate them in the tank that she had given me the more expensive spotted for a common. Is there a diff in what each consume. I also noted that the spotted is out more during the daylight. As far as knowing directly what # and etc. To be honest I frankly dont know. What I really wnted was the zebra pleco but just couldn't bring myself to spend the money for one let alone 2which is what I actually wanted. Any help appreciated in advance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could you post a pic of the spotted pleco...there are lost of spotted ones...
i have some of these guys...awesome lookin...

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=baryancistrus_sp(l142)&image_id=10206


----------



## Senior roboto (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. My pleco isn't eating anything but driftwood. I will try the zucchini, spinach and sweet potato. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remember that plecos are scavengers...and nocturnal as well...they are out scrounging around while you are sleeping...


----------

